# macosx.com Mail Accounts



## MacMatt (Sep 26, 2000)

I have been thinking about giving out free macosx.com mail accounts... however I'd like to get your feedback...

Should we...

1) Issue out a screen.name@macosx.com email alias to everyone, the alias will point to the email address you registered with....

OR 

2) Give them out by request only to your screen name and point to your registration address.

OR

3) Give them out by reguest only and you pick your own name@macosx.com and your own destination address.

Remember: Email Alias accounts are simply redirectors, mail is actually delivered to the final destination address, example, your ISP account. If you ever change ISPs, just put in a request to have your mail forwarded to a new address.

Matt


----------



## Azrael (Oct 1, 2000)

I personally lean to option 1 or 2, keeps it simple and neat.  Personally, I have all the information I would like in my account here.  So changing names and redirect's have no meaning to me.  

My $.02


----------



## The DJ (Oct 1, 2000)

I vote for 1.


----------



## marmoset (Oct 2, 2000)

> _Originally posted by MacMatt _
> 
> 1) Issue out a screen.name@macosx.com email alias to everyone, the alias will point to the email address you registered with....


This definitely seems to be the simplest, most
elegant solution.


----------



## VGZ (Oct 2, 2000)

I vote for number 1. 
It would be cool to have vgz@macosx.com as another pointer to one my emails.


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 8, 2000)

Either 1 or 2 makes the most sense.  no reason to start cluttering up the process by letting someone have one name for the forum and another for email.


----------



## ginop1 (Oct 17, 2000)

I cast my vote for option 1.


----------



## phule (Oct 17, 2000)

I too vote for option 1.

phule


----------



## Anxietyboy (Oct 27, 2000)

Please


----------



## x-snack (Nov 14, 2000)

i would love to get that x-snack@macosx.com !!!!!
so .. i vote also for #1 ! 
would be great


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm also voting for number 1. I would really like to have this!


----------

